# No bra today!



## AnnaDTX (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!


----------



## musclepump (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!




Please marry me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

We don't believe you.  How about some pics for proof?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Please marry me.


 Down boy, down!


----------



## DontStop (Nov 15, 2005)

that is digusting
i dont feel like hitting myself in the face today

maybe ifi was an A it would be considered

but im far from it


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!



I recommend this to all women, especially when its really cold outside!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> that is digusting
> i dont feel like hitting myself in the face today
> 
> maybe ifi was an A it would be considered
> ...


 

she said shes wearing a support top

Don't come out acting like your Chesty Morgan over here -


----------



## DontStop (Nov 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> she said shes wearing a support top
> 
> Don't come out acting like your Chesty Morgan over here -




im not acting in such a way
ive tried one of those shirts n they did nothing to support me. its like, an elestic band on the front of your shirt. you still bounce around i hate that feeling


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> im not acting in such a way
> ive tried one of those shirts n they did nothing to support me. its like, an elestic band on the front of your shirt. you still bounce around i hate that feeling


Alright, sorry...

Sometimes I get riled up and am too quick to jump in peoples shit -


----------



## DontStop (Nov 15, 2005)

uh huh



"the future is x-rated"


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> im not acting in such a way
> ive tried one of those shirts n they did nothing to support me. its like, an elestic band on the front of your shirt. you still bounce around i hate that feeling


 I know how you feel.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> uh huh
> 
> 
> 
> "the future is x-rated"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> All women should not wear bras to work, *they would be so much happier! *


So long as that goal is reached, as far as bitchy female bosses are concerned, i completly support it.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 15, 2005)

I can get away with it because I am not that big, small B.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> I can get away with it because I am not that big, small B.


I bet they're "Spectacular" -


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahhhh Jerry Seinfeld!  Yes, they are firm too!  Thanks to all the chest exercises!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't change Anna...

You're a little sweetheart!

(I'm surprised you got that BTW)


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!




good for you   

maybe a picture to let us see how comfortable you are now


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 15, 2005)

tig ole' bitties...


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)

well, Foreman, I've given you all day to respond to this thread in the appropriate way and you have failed, so I will have to take actions into my own hands!


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> im not acting in such a way
> ive tried one of those shirts n they did nothing to support me. its like, an elestic band on the front of your shirt. you still bounce around i hate that feeling


----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)

Im just palyin ladies!


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 15, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>




whehehe thats a hard one


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 i knew that was coming.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i knew that was coming.


 Huh?  What? Did you say something? I didn't quite get that because someone else has my attention right now.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


No you're just a whore...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

bras should be worn, or in 10 years yur titties will be slapping yur knees.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> bras should be worn, or in 10 years yur titties will be slapping yur knees.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2005)

As if a topic like this would be started in a forum mainly full of men for any other reason than attention ..   

I must say, incline chest press is the best thing for a woman to preserve her "youthful appearance"


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> As if a topic like this would be started in a forum mainly full of men for any other reason than attention ..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

Really, who cares.  If the girl wants to state that she didn't wear a bra who is she hurting?  Why the interrogation?  I didn't wipe after I took a shit, so what?


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Really, who cares.  If the girl wants to state that she didn't wear a bra who is she hurting?  Why the interrogation?  I didn't wipe after I took a shit, so what?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess Dale, asking for attention is ok, but people don't like when it's made too obvious.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

But why care, I just don't understand.

Paris Hilton is an attention whore, but who really cares.  That makes her happy so let her be happy.  Anna shared with us a heartfelt story about her titties.  You need to embrace the titties greek, then, and only then, will you be whole.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I guess Dale, asking for attention is ok,* but people don't like when it's made too obvious.*


    
I agree 100% 

Dale posts other things than just threads about his breasts and dating situation!!
We have some great female members here who don't feel the need to have 95% of their posts about their breasts, ass, new boyfriend and when to have sex...ect...ect..

Sorry but I could give a shit about threads like this....just pathetic and sad.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> 
> Dale posts other things than just threads about his breasts and dating situation!!
> We have some great female members here who don't feel the need to have 95% of their posts about their breasts, ass, new boyfriend and when to have sex...ect...ect..
> ...




Looks like someone is jealous.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like someone is jealous.


Not a chance...I just think its pathetic when chicks.....or men pretending to be chicks   only post here to get attention from pussy's like you, SuperFlex and large peg


----------



## Nate K (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> 
> Dale posts other things than just threads about his breasts and dating situation!!
> We have some great female members here who don't feel the need to have 95% of their posts about their breasts, ass, new boyfriend and when to have sex...ect...ect..
> ...


She will probably never post on this site again.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> 
> Dale posts other things than just threads about his breasts and dating situation!!
> We have some great female members here who don't feel the need to have 95% of their posts about their breasts, ass, new boyfriend and when to have sex...ect...ect..
> ...


Foreman you're such a meanie head...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance...I just think its pathetic when chicks.....or men pretending to be chicks   only post here to get attention from pussy's like you and large peg








*"He feels alone
and Foreman was mean to him
His heart in his hand 
He's alone
He feels alone
I feel.... 

Then on that last day he breaks
And he stood tall
And he yelled... and he takes his life"*


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't blame the girls, I blame the guys. It would be nice to have more female members but when they join they get some random member all over them telling them their hot and saying dumbshit like "im gonna come visit you".

anyway the chick gets tottally weirded out, like she should, and disappears. So the only chicks we get hear are attention whores.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I don't blame the girls, I blame the guys. It would be nice to have more female members but when they join they get some random member all over them telling them their hot and saying dumbshit like "im gonna come visit you".
> 
> anyway the chick gets tottally weirded out, like she should, and disappears. So the only chicks we get hear are attention whores.


*I disagree 100% ....most of our female members are great!!!!* and a valuable contribution to this site.......only the tiny minority are pathetic attention whores.......same with the 4 or 5 male losers who stalk every female on this site....just a minority.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

Anna wants me...


This is her method of trying to lure me in...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> So the only chicks we get hear are attention whores.


Bullshit!  I would say 95% of us are not attention whores.  As a matter of fact I found this thread amuzing that other people were calling her attention whores.  I agree, but usually, in the past, I am always the first to call these things out.  I hate attention whores.  If you want someone to gawk and go gaga over your pics, sexual posts etc... then go to a freaking dating/sex forum!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess I find it sad because she is such a pretty girl, and doing stuff like that is often a sign of insecurity.. and it's confusing.  I suppose if an ugly girl posted the same thing, it would cause less response not only because of her looks, but because her actions and her appearance would be consistent with each other.  

Irregardless.. I embrace my own titties...but have no need for anyone else's.  

P.S.  Shelf bra tanks really provide no support.  

P.P.S. Attention whore-ism poorly disguised as innocent also gets on people's nerves.  Paris Hilton doesn't play innocent about it.  

P.P.P.S.  I like Paris Hilton's perfume, the first one.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bullshit! I would say 95% of us are not attention whores. As a matter of fact I found this thread amuzing that other people were calling her attention whores.


Foreman Rules


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Foreman Rules


Read my posts *dummy/stalker*.................everything I said is right on with Jodie's opinion....


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *same with the 4 or 5 male losers who stalk every female on this site....just a minority.*


*

For a minute there I thought he was talking about me... Phew..  *


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> For a minute there I thought he was talking about me... Phew..


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Read my posts *dummy/stalker*.................everything I said is right on with Jodie's opinion....


You're my hero! I will follow you to your last post! Whenever that'll be...


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You're my hero! I will follow you to your last post! Whenever that'll be...


Good choice.....otherwise I would dig up about 100 of your stalking posts...................we both know I have the time


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Good choice.....otherwise I would dig up about 100 of your stalking posts...................we both know I have the time




Good thing I have no stalking posts.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Good choice.....otherwise I would dig up about 100 of your stalking posts...................we both know I have the time


Masterbation has lost it's fun huh


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Masterbation has lost it's fun huh


I enjoy it..................


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I enjoy it..................


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't get it, isn't hearing a woman talk going braless supposed to a turn on for men?
The only thing I can see wrong with this thread is that she didn't show any titties.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't get it, isn't hearing a woman talk going braless supposed to a turn on for men?
> The only thing I can see wrong with this thread is that she didn't show any titties.


Didn't you already say that shit?!? ATTENTION WHORE!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *I don't get it, isn't hearing a woman talk going braless supposed to a turn on for men?*The only thing I can see wrong with this thread is that she didn't show any titties.




Your sooo female!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Your sooo female!


I'm confused...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Didn't you already say that shit?!? ATTENTION WHORE!


Where? You still smoking that stuff?
Whore and proud of it baby


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I'm confused...


I think that post was meant for you.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Where? You still smoking that stuff?
> Whore and proud of it baby


Post eraser...


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bullshit!  I would say 95% of us are not attention whores.  As a matter of fact I found this thread amuzing that other people were calling her attention whores.  I agree, but usually, in the past, I am always the first to call these things out.  I hate attention whores.  If you want someone to gawk and go gaga over your pics, sexual posts etc... then go to a freaking dating/sex forum!




I mean girls who post in open chat! I know that the diet section is full of nonattention whore types!  

anyways, I dont know why your yelling at me! If you go back to the first page, I was the one who started the attention whore calling!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I disagree 100% ....most of our female members are great!!!!* and a valuable contribution to this site.......only the tiny minority are pathetic attention whores.......same with the 4 or 5 male losers who stalk every female on this site....just a minority.



wow, you disagree with someone!! how surprising!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think that post was meant for you.


No... Still wondering if you have ball sacs... My guess is yes. Others say no... Doesn't really matter to me. I just see you as a follow jackass.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I mean girls who post in open chat! I know that the diet section is full of nonattention whore types!
> 
> anyways, I dont know why your yelling at me! If you go back to the first page, I was the one who started the attention whore calling!




Too Late!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> wow, you disagree with someone!! how surprising!!!


He's gay! 












Watch him disagree...


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> wow, you disagree with someone!! how surprising!!!


Not really............we get allot of stupid posts here


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Too Late!




how about you go ninja yourself a life!!!!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not really............we get allot of stupid posts here



I agree about 20,408


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> how about you go ninja yourself a life!!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I agree about 20,408


2,595


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 2,595



23,005!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

33,884!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> 23,005!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

Let's back to the subject on walking around braless. 
This male bonding is making me sick.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Let's back to the subject on walking around braless.
> This male bonding is making me sick.




 :bounce:


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Let's back to the subject on walking around braless.
> This male bonding is making me sick.




how about pantyless!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> how about pantyless!!!


There you go.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> how about pantyless!!!


 pantyless? Strangely her vagina looks just like a pair of PANTIES!!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> pantyless? Strangely her vagina looks just like a pair of PANTIES!!



thats my point!!!   she should be PANTYLESS!!!!!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 16, 2005)

Bra Bashing


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I mean girls who post in open chat! I know that the diet section is full of nonattention whore types!
> 
> anyways, I dont know why your yelling at me! If you go back to the first page, I was the one who started the attention whore calling!


I wasn't yelling at you.  You need to specify yourself a little more because what you were saying is that all the women here are attention whores and most of us are not 

From your post.



> So the only chicks we get hear are attention whores.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I wasn't yelling at you. * You need to specify yourself a little more because what you were saying is that all the women here are attention whores and most of us are not*
> 
> From your post.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I wasn't yelling at you.  You need to specify yourself a little more because what you were saying is that all the women here are attention whores and most of us are not
> 
> From your post.




seriously! you have to stop yelling at me! I didn't do anything wrong! what are you some, kind of attention whore or something?


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



your such a dick rider its unbelievable!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2005)

That's right, me the big attention whore I am 

I am not yelling at you so shush it!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your such a dick rider its unbelievable!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your such a dick rider its unbelievable!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your such a dick rider its unbelievable!


I see the whole picture now, he is trying to leave us and become a ....god forbid a .....MOD.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see the whole picture now, he is trying to leave us and become a ....god forbid a .....MOD.



the day he is a mod, is the day I leave this site! and I suspect alot of others will leave too, except BigGay, he will post more!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep bashing the female members of this site and pretending you are some kind of valuable member.    
Try and post any worthwhile training, diet or steroid info......just for a change.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

This isn't Foreman is it? Someone took over his computer???


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Keep bashing the female members of this site and pretending you are some kind of valuable member.
> Try and post any worthwhile training, diet or steroid info......just for a change.




actually, I was bashing the males who scare away new female members!

Im tired of the training section, same posts over and over again about how to build chest, and why can't I gain mass!! etc etc

don't know shit about steroids, I think there for losers! MO doubt you'll see me there!

I know alot about diet, but jodi is the queen of that section, and gives out A++ advice that I couldnt so I cant add value there!


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This isn't Foreman is it? Someone took over his computer???


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> actually, I was bashing the males who scare away new female members!
> 
> Im tired of the training section, same posts over and over again about how to build chest, and why can't I gain mass!! etc etc
> 
> ...


Jodi and Emma are amazingly knowledgeable.


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jodi and Emma are amazingly knowledgeable.



I disagree, just to disagree with you!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I disagree, just to disagree with you!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

poor anna jeeze they are boobs she's not posting her crank. if this was the sixties this thread would make her a model for women everywhere who would burn their bras n live free swinging lives till like dale said their tits would be banging off their knees.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> poor anna jeeze they are boobs she's not posting her crank. if this was the sixties this thread would make her a model for women everywhere who would burn their bras n live free swinging lives till like dale said their tits would be banging off their knees.


Yes, you guys are all gay...

Anna, next time just PM me if you would like to discuss your bra issues, or anything else


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's the issue from a psychological perspective.  If a person decides to talk about something you consider attention whore-like or what have you, making a diagnosis based just on the statement is incorrect.  As incorrect as stating that a person who takes issue with someone posting something like that obviously has insecurity issues of his/her own based on that attitude alone.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here's the issue from a psychological perspective.  If a person has low self-esteem and decides to talk about something taboo or what have you, making a diagnosis based just on the statement is incorrect.  As incorrect as stating that a person who takes issue with someone posting something like that obviously has insecurity issues of his/her own based on that attitude.


Sure for some, maybe.  However, I know don't have insecurity issues!  I just hate show-offs and people who seek attention.  

IMO they are the ones with the low self-esteem.  They feel the need to go out and *seek *the acceptance of people and in this case using a tool, such as breasts, to get compliments and the approval of men.  Some men do it too, but they _typically _don't use their sexuality to do so.  By doing this they feel accepted by the masses and temporarily satisfies their insecurity issues.  However, in a few days or weeks they go and seek the attention to merely satisfy their issues again.  Striving for this sort of attention doesn't make a person, as a whole, feel accepted.

If you want to feel accepted then, IMO, just be yourself.  Show who you really are from your heart and brain and soul.  Don't pretend to be someone else and for crying out loud don't use your body to seek acceptance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you want to feel accepted then, IMO, just be yourself.  Show who you really are from your heart and brain and soul.  Don't pretend to be someone else and for crying out loud don't use your body to seek acceptance.



How do you know that person is being someone else.  I have a girl I dated a few years back.  She was a minx in bed I don't mind telling you.  I always thought she was sort of saying and doing stuff just for shock value and that really wasn't how she was.  She is married now, is a swinger, and has basically been that way since I first knew her (almost 20 years).  So I would have to imagine that she is how she appears and not putting on a front.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

*histrionic personality disorder

  Diagnostic Criteria*

 A pervasive pattern of excessive emotionality and attention seeking, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following: 




is uncomfortable in situations in which he or she   is not the center of attention
interaction with others is often characterized by   inappropriate sexually seductive or provocative behavior
displays rapidly shifting and shallow expression   of emotions
consistently uses physical appearance to draw attention   to self
has a style of speech that is excessively impressionistic   and lacking in detail
shows self-dramatization, theatricality, and exaggerated   expression of emotion
is suggestible, i.e., easily influenced by others   or circumstances
considers relationships to be more intimate than    they actually are
unless she has all these symptoms she's just a normal young woman having a little fun on the internet in a relatively common harmless n often funny way. and deserves a break.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

When they only seek attention by using their sexuality.  No matter how wild someone is with their sexuality, it doesn't make up our entire personality.  There are many more levels of our personalities.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When they only seek attention by using their sexuality.  No matter how wild someone is with their sexuality, it doesn't make up our entire personality.  There are many more levels of our personalities.



I would have to disagree.  I agree there are more levels of our personality, but some shine thru more than others based on the individual.  For me, granted, it is my sexiness, but for others, they may portray a more whimsical or comedic side which is just sad.

Sometimes I feel peeps on this forums think anyone who talks about sex or posts a picture is an attention whore.  Well I have a picture for you people...

A picture of a swan emerging from the water in the hopes that you too will overcome your narrowmindedness...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are many more levels of our personalities.


Yeah...  In your case Dark sinister levels, only opened by some evil incantation -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

You aren't suppose to tell anyone that!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Well, let me explain, I have this tank top that has a built in bra, but i would hardly call it that, so I decided to wear it and put a jacket over it, DAMN, I am sooooo comfortable! I didn't realize how uncomfortable bra's are. All women should not wear bras to work, they would be so much happier!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

See, her post is NT approved.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

any woman who has ever had to endure a tight uncomfortable bra all day knows how good taking it off at night feels. so anna got a little carried away. she did say she wore a jacket over the top a real attention whore would not have.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

hi nt. haven't seen u around here much.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> any woman who has ever had to endure a tight uncomfortable bra all day knows how good taking it off at night feels. so anna got a little carried away. she did say she wore a jacket over the top a real attention whore would not have.


My theory is that she was a little bored, so she talked about her top...

Half the open chat are topics spawned of boredom


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> hi nt. haven't seen u around here much.


been working long hours.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing is rockgazer69 btw. not sure if you knew...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Little Wing is rockgazer69 btw. not sure if you knew...



ohhhhhhh  
gotcha ... I've been away for awhile, why the name change?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> See, her post is NT approved.



any lady talking about freeing the twins gets my vote


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

I second that!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

Talk about attention whores!  How can someone call her an attention whore when they have spent 5 pages of a thread arguing over someone's observation?  Now that's an attention whore.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhh
> gotcha ... I've been away for awhile, why the name change?


 was due for 1. n hendrix is too cool n that is a very nice tune.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

okie dokie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2005)

Small boobs are good.


----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> okie dokie


N.T.!!!   Wasup sexpot?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> N.T.!!!   Wasup sexpot?



 ... that certainly is a nice welcome! 

Things are great, and you?  I may be back soon to terrorize IM


----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... that certainly is a nice welcome!
> 
> Things are great, and you?  I may be back soon to terrorize IM


Same shit, different day.   And I'm a yogi. Look at my w/o journal.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

I hear ya


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... that certainly is a nice welcome!
> 
> Things are great, and you?  I may be back soon to terrorize IM


Man I thought you had run off to one of the Hedonism Resorts and gotten a job far from internet access or something.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here's the issue from a psychological perspective. If a person decides to talk about something you consider attention whore-like or what have you, making a diagnosis based just on the statement is incorrect. As incorrect as stating that a person who takes issue with someone posting something like that obviously has insecurity issues of his/her own based on that attitude alone.


 From a psychological perspective, you is a gay mother fucker.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> From a psychological perspective, you is a gay mother fucker.


You found this out now!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> From a psychological perspective, you is a gay mother fucker.


_You is? I will teach you somethings about english. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You found this out now!



Youy would think he woulda figured it out when I had my cock in his ass and then put it in his mouth.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Youy would think he woulda figured it out when I had my cock in his ass and then put it in his mouth.


 Dale, how many times have I told you? I can't think with my mouth full.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 17, 2005)

Man this thread is still going  I bet if I'd started a thread about how I decided to free ball it today it wouldn't get 150 post! But maybe that's because there wouldn't be much to talk about...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

of course there is, we could talk about how small your cock is.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

hahaha, needle dick!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks guys! I needed that... I'm an attention whore...


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)

1 gram= 6$

just pm me


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> 1 gram= 6$
> 
> just pm me


That shit looks awfully pale brah.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Man this thread is still going  I bet if I'd started a thread about how I decided to free ball it today it wouldn't get 150 post! But maybe that's because there wouldn't be much to talk about...


probably be a short subject....

Just get a little attention


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> probably be a short subject....
> 
> Just get a little attention


OK that's enough dammit!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys are funny, haven't you noticed that the accused hasn't posted since. 
Give the girl a break....deep down we all crave attention, if we didn't we would all be lurkers.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You guys are funny, haven't you noticed that the accused hasn't posted since.
> Give the girl a break....deep down we all crave attention, if we didn't we would all be lurkers.


I don't see her as anymore of an attention whore than those of us who post witty comments on here trying to get a laugh, or guys like aceshigh or asspuncture trying to get a rise out of folks.  The fact that you simply post anything on here shows you want someone to pay attention to what you have to say.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't see her as anymore of an attention whore than those of us who post witty comments on here trying to get a laugh, or guys like aceshigh or asspuncture trying to get a rise out of folks.  The fact that you simply post anything on here shows you want someone to pay attention to what you have to say.


Quit begging for attention................whore!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't see her as anymore of an attention whore than those of us who post witty comments on here trying to get a laugh, or guys like aceshigh or asspuncture trying to get a rise out of folks.  The fact that you simply post anything on here shows you want someone to pay attention to what you have to say.



I agree, I mean you can have the best most interesting threads, and most orginal not to mention hilarious posts, and still not get the attention you deserve.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't see her as anymore of an attention whore than those of us who post witty comments on here trying to get a laugh, or guys like aceshigh or asspuncture trying to get a rise out of folks.  The fact that you simply post anything on here shows you want someone to pay attention to what you have to say.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I agree, I mean you can have the best most interesting threads, and most orginal not to mention hilarious posts, and still not get the attention you deserve.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



You understand!  I'm the best!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You understand!  I'm the best!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## DontStop (Nov 22, 2005)

fasinating


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 22, 2005)

i havent posted because i havent been at work since Friday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you been sick?  Got a chest cold?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Got a chest cold?



I can massage the area if need be.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 22, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i havent posted because i havent been at work since Friday.


That cost me a pretty penny. But it was worth it...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> That cost me a pretty penny. But it was worth it...


<cough, cough> bullshit! <cough, cough>
-iceman, Top Gun


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> <cough, cough> bullshit! <cough, cough>
> -iceman, Top Gun


Look mofo... Don't make me knock your teeth out!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

careful son..I've got Tae-Bo tapes collecting dust under my TV...and I am not afraid to pull them out for a special occasion!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> careful son..I've got Tae-Bo tapes collecting dust under my TV...and I am not afraid to pull them out for a special occasion!


Yeah well well well I took karate at the Y! So there!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2005)

why are you guys hanging in the no bra thread? forecast say boobs or something?


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

Some times i dont bother to wear a bra either


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> careful son..I've got Tae-Bo tapes collecting dust under my TV...and I am not afraid to pull them out for a special occasion!



and if you're not careful, B will dust off the special edition DVDs.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 22, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> why are you guys hanging in the no bra thread? forecast say boobs or something?


Especially when you could be in the camel toe thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah well well well I took karate at the Y! So there!


I drive past 3 different dojos every day!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Especially when you could be in the camel toe thread!


I am at work...SOME discretion is advised...


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 22, 2005)

Understandable Burner!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> careful son..I've got Tae-Bo tapes collecting dust under my TV...and I am not afraid to pull them out for a special occasion!



hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

i will wait till i get home to look thru that thread...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah well well well I took karate at the Y! So there!


so did the 'karate Kid, Ralph Macchio!"


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 22, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and if you're not careful, B will dust off the special edition DVDs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

...NT is onto my tricks....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2005)

This thread is absolutely worthless without pics!


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> This thread is absolutely worthless without pics!


I agree we need boobies!!!!!!!  Ones that have ben freed and no longer bear the restraints that the work place puts on them.   Set them free and declare as did Ben Franklin.........." We must hang together or assuredly we will hang seperately"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> why are you guys hanging in the no bra thread? forecast say boobs or something?


Why don't you post a Pic for us, or quit being a hypocrite!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 23, 2005)

thanx XXL 




Anna your next


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yesssssss!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> thanx XXL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 23, 2005)

gosh, this thread is STILL going?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> gosh, this thread is STILL going?



Yea, and I think they're expecting something from you....


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 23, 2005)

yeaaaaa, i dont think so, but i did go braless yesterday. of course I had a coat!


----------



## MyK (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> yeaaaaa, i dont think so, but i did go braless yesterday. of course I had a coat!



is "coat" code for really pointy nipples?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> gosh, this thread is STILL going?


yeah...where've ya been?


----------



## AnnaDTX (Nov 23, 2005)

i have been off and on but I just didnt check the thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

well...ya shoulda been here! It's been...'colorful to say the least!
ready for tomorrow?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i have been off and on but I just didnt check the thread.


You like what I've done with the place?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

"it looks like it was decorated in early...fuck"
-Van Wilder


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "it looks like it was decorated in early...fuck"
> -Van Wilder


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Down boy, down!


Is this how u talk to your slaves?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Is this how u talk to your slaves?


Not that zulu shit again man, ok everybody here on this site hates black people, and yes we all want to kill you and you family, happy now?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 23, 2005)

so how racist is it texas Godhand?


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so how racist is it texas Godhand?


On the scale of 1-10 I give it about an 5


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> On the scale of 1-10 I give it about an 5


Oh that's lower that I expected


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Not that zulu shit again man, ok everybody here on this site hates black people, and yes we all want to kill you and you family, happy now?


NO! I will not stop! Now go fuck yourself and take your poor piss dutch folks witcha!  











































Ok I just kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Oh that's lower that I expected


I try not to go to far from my territory, if u know what I mean. Its so fuckin funny when I go to one of the rich malls and white people look at me like they just spotted bigfoot


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I try not to go to far from my territory, if u know what I mean. Its so fuckin funny when I go to one of the rich malls and white people look at me like they just spotted bigfoot


Like this!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you think that has more to do with the color of your skin or your clothing/language/behavoir?


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Like this!


WHAT DA FUCK IS THAT ON THE LEFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Nov 23, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Do you think that has more to do with the color of your skin or your clothing/language/behavoir?


That's a hard one! With grown folks its the way I dress, with the kids its my skin color. Their parents probably havent told them that their are black people.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 23, 2005)

That's one corn fed cowgirl....You don't get them in texas


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I drive past 3 different dojos every day!


I take 3 dojos every day...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

good to know everything is 'working out' with you!


----------

